# Low GI Bread but not seeded from supermarket



## Libralady (May 16, 2022)

Can any one help with a low GI bread from supermarket but not one with any seeds.  This is for my type 2 Diabetic husband who will not eat bread with seeds because he says they get stuck under his dentures.  We have access to Aldi and Morrisons.


----------



## travellor (May 16, 2022)

Hovis Nimble


----------



## Libralady (May 16, 2022)

Thank you.  I was wondering about lower calorie bread.  I have been eating for a while Morrisons calorie counted whole meal bread the slices are slightly bigger than a small loaf so feel like you are get two slices but they are much lighter.  They are called calorie counted and only about 55p so a bargain. I have been eating those whilst waiting for gallbladder surgery because they were low in fat I have carried on now I have had surgery as I like the bread.  It is 0.3grms fat per slice, 9.9 carb per slice and 57 calories.  I have checked Hovis nimble and that seems similar so it will give me another choice if my one is out of stock.  I am going to get my husband to try these.  In the morning it seems like cereal is a problem he only like cornfakes but with just bread for carb his blood sugar seems to be only 2/3 point up eg. it is still higher but was 8 yesterday morning and just over 10 yesterday today he had cereal again and it went from 7.8 to 16 after 2 hours.  It had been nearly always 12 to 15 2 hours after meals.  Still waiting for referral to dietitian. Hope we are on the right track he is not the easiest person to advice.  Hopefully we will get there slowly.  He will never be perfect but at 76 years of age any improvement and weight loss will be good.  I have just done my weekly online shop and cut out all biscuits etc and ordered walnuts some dark chocolate which he already ate and trying to concentrate on more eggs and chicken.  Tonight making a chicken stirfry.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 18, 2022)

I buy all my bread and rolls from two sources online. 








						The Low-Carb Food Company
					

The one-stop shop that makes it easier to adopt and maintain a low-carb lifestyle.




					lowcarbfood.co
				



and








						SRSLY Low Carb
					

Award Winning. Consumer brand of choice. Real food that's Keto and Low Carb friendly. The home of the Seriously Low Carb Loaf, the Seriously Low Carb Pizza and now lots of other products too.




					seriouslylowcarb.com
				




They do bread rolls various others also jam.   Very low carb, their low carb sliced bread for example is, per slice of bread (26 g) is 0.4g.


----------



## Libralady (May 19, 2022)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 19, 2022)

it’s not cheap, but a life saver for me.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 20, 2022)

Here on Diabetes main index you will find the following





						Search | Diabetes UK
					






					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## gll (May 20, 2022)

Annette&Bertie said:


> it’s not cheap, but a life saver for me.


 £4.99 for a loaf of bread 
I mean yay for the low carbs but ouch on the wallet!
I debated buying a steak for less than that in this weeks shop 

Have you tried or do you bake your own? What does that work out at cost wise out of interest?


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 20, 2022)

no I have no interest in baking mine.bbb£4.99 a loaf is ok for me.   I don’t just buy loaves I but other things too.


----------



## Libralady (May 20, 2022)

Annette&Bertie said:


> it’s not cheap, but a life saver for me.


Glad you have found something which helps you.  I have looked at the websites but unfortunately it is out of our budget as pensioners especially with the increase in the cost of living now and more to come.  I had considered making bread however I would have to buy a bread maker as I cannot kneed as I have arthritis including hands it can be painful just general cooking.   At the moment will just stick with breads with lowest carbs.


----------



## gll (May 20, 2022)

breadmakers are fairly reasonable to buy and if you look out on local buy and sell pages you might pick one up for cheap.

I know some have said that home made bread is much more tolerated than the store bought (regular bread) but I have yet to test that theory myself. I probs should, warm hot bread just cooked is amazing and "for science" is always a good excuse right plus the loaf never lasts in my house so no excess to worry about if its is a disaster 

No idea if breakmakers do a good job with proper low carb bread so lets as @ColinUK if he has tried?


----------



## ColinUK (May 20, 2022)

gll said:


> No idea if breakmakers do a good job with proper low carb bread so lets as @ColinUK if he has tried?



Never used a bread maker so don’t really know.


----------



## Libralady (May 20, 2022)

gll said:


> breadmakers are fairly reasonable to buy and if you look out on local buy and sell pages you might pick one up for cheap.
> 
> I know some have said that home made bread is much more tolerated than the store bought (regular bread) but I have yet to test that theory myself. I probs should, warm hot bread just cooked is amazing and "for science" is always a good excuse right plus the loaf never lasts in my house so no excess to worry about if its is a disaster
> 
> No idea if breakmakers do a good job with proper low carb bread so lets as @ColinUK if he has tried?


Thank you


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 20, 2022)

Libralady said:


> Glad you have found something which helps you.  I have looked at the websites but unfortunately it is out of our budget as pensioners especially with the increase in the cost of living now and more to come.  I had considered making bread however I would have to buy a bread maker as I cannot kneed as I have arthritis including hands it can be painful just general cooking.   At the moment will just stick with breads with lowest carbs.


I am 73 with very painful arthritis, I understand.


----------



## Libralady (May 21, 2022)

Libralady said:


> Glad you have found something which helps you.  I have looked at the websites but unfortunately it is out of our budget as pensioners especially with the increase in the cost of living now and more to come.  I had considered making bread however I would have to buy a bread maker as I cannot kneed as I have arthritis including hands it can be painful just general cooking.   At the moment will just stick with breads with lowest carbs.





Annette&Bertie said:


> no I have no interest in baking mine.bbb£4.99 a loaf is ok for me.   I don’t just buy loaves I but other things too.


Sorry to hear you have arthritis like me I am 74 and although it  is wide spread the worst is my left arm and shoulder and hands especially the left it does make even simple things harder.


----------



## chocolatefudgebrownie (May 23, 2022)

LivLife Super seeded bread is around 3.4g per Slice or 10.2% carbohydrate. £1.70 from a few supermarkets, Waitrose definitely. I was quite impressed with the taste and is pretty low compared to say a bagel at 50% carbs. Still, myself personally I need to just avoid carbs as much as possible presently.


----------



## Libralady (May 24, 2022)

chocolatefudgebrownie said:


> LivLife Super seeded bread is around 3.4g per Slice or 10.2% carbohydrate. £1.70 from a few supermarkets, Waitrose definitely. I was quite impressed with the taste and is pretty low compared to say a bagel at 50% carbs. Still, myself personally I need to just avoid carbs as much as possible presently.


Thank you although my husband does not mind seeded bread he cannot eat as it gets stuck under his dentures , We did try it and whilst eating just kept having to take his dentures out.  I am in the NW of England and we don't have Waitrose here.  There was a branch fairly near me when I lived in Greater London.  He is at the moment just cutting out biscuits etc and concentrating on lowering carbs eating more variety and more veg and salads.  He is a stubborn 76 year old reluctant to change his diet but knows he must.  So for now will be happy if blood sugar levels improve and loses some weight.


----------



## harbottle (May 24, 2022)

I make my own from recipes in books and use Almond flour. The recipe in the Caldesi book(https://www.amazon.co.uk/30-Minute-...sprefix=30+minute+diabet,stripbooks,61&sr=1-1) is quite nice - like soda bread, with plenty of taste.


----------

